# ozone generator dissolved O2



## zem (Mar 13, 2014)

In a big reservoir, where roots will be submerged, I am planning on injecting enough O2 into the water in an economical method and have seen ozone generators running for big aquariums. My question is, would this work for plants in providing O2 for roots without the need of an airpump? I am worried that the ozone supplied is not of the same form as dissolved oxygen and maybe not enough for plant growth? or is the ozone generator what the big lettuce farmers use in their floating raft pools?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2014)

Ozone is O3.  I am not a chemist, but I believe that O2 and O3 are way different things.  We can breathe O2, but can we breathe O3?  I would be willing to bet it is the same with the plants.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 13, 2014)

O3 is deadly to plants, humans and animals. In aquariums it is used to make water clear and replaces carbon. 

O1, O2, O3, O4 and O8 are called allotropes of oxygen. They are different in the way the atoms are structurally bonded (the pattern). 
 
 O2, called dioxygen, is the most common form of elemental oxygen. O3 is ozone, is a toxic form of oxygen that is good in the upper atmosphere because it blocks harmful UV light, but bad at ground level because it is damaging to lung tissue. 
 
 O3 is created whenever an electrical discharge contacts O2. This is the characteristic "electrical smell" that people notice when they are around generators or other spark-producing apparatus.​


----------



## robertr (Mar 13, 2014)

It is the stuff that cracks rubber deteriorates plastic and damages some textiles. Not good.


----------



## zem (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the great replies. I am aware that ozone is O3 not the same as O2 but I have read that O3 when in gas form is very stable however, when dissolved, breaks quickly into O2, but I am not sure how well it provides O2 or if it can replace air bubbles...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 15, 2014)

I wouldn't use an ozone generator as I have seen them destroy a whole crop before, and they will make your chest hurt iff you breathe even moderate amounts of O3. I don't think the danger of having the O3 in the local atmosphere of the plant would be worth it to get the O2. If you want lots of O2 to pump into the root systems, just pull the air from the ceiling with an air pump as the plants are continually exhaling O2 while the lights are on and it is lighter(and warm) so it goes to the ceiling. That will supply all the O2 that the water can hold.


----------



## zem (Mar 20, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> I wouldn't use an ozone generator as I have seen them destroy a whole crop before, and they will make your chest hurt iff you breathe even moderate amounts of O3. I don't think the danger of having the O3 in the local atmosphere of the plant would be worth it to get the O2. If you want lots of O2 to pump into the root systems, just pull the air from the ceiling with an air pump as the plants are continually exhaling O2 while the lights are on and it is lighter(and warm) so it goes to the ceiling. That will supply all the O2 that the water can hold.



thanks, well, I do not intend to use ozone in a MJ grow, however, I have an ongoing plan for a farm with a floating raft and big amount of water where it will be pretty hard to use airpumps and the area is big so even a water pump is hard, I am looking at what commercial growers do. Sorry I did not mention in details why I was asking, I read somewhere that ozone provides O2 to water in higher rate of dissolved O2 at higher water temperatures than with using normal bubbling action. I thought maybe someone has an idea about that. I have seen a system for an aquarium retail store where it runs the whole store and it is quite reliable.


----------



## zem (Mar 20, 2014)

by the way I already have a floating raft in my testing greenhouse which holds 288 heads growing with an airpump, but it is not economical or practical to use on a big scale. I also have many other things popping here and there  mostly in another system with growrocks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 20, 2014)

If you have reliable information that it works properly to oxygenate the water with dissolved O2 then make sure you get the right thing set up and go for it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2014)

zem said:


> by the way I already have a floating raft in my testing greenhouse which holds 288 heads growing with an airpump, but it is not economical or practical to use on a big scale. I also have many other things popping here and there  mostly in another system with growrocks



 zem, I want to run some greens hydroponically (indoors for now) on a small scale.  What do you run?  Just lettuce?  Can I grow other greens?  Spinach?  Mustard?  Herbs?  Basil?  I was thinking about a small system made with 4"PVC pipe and maybe a tomato on the side in a DWC set up.  This would be my first go with hydro veggies.  Any words of wisdom?


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 21, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Any words of wisdom?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPv0fBus73M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4mOFtiotj8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh0fpGihvo4


----------



## zem (Mar 22, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> zem, I want to run some greens hydroponically (indoors for now) on a small scale.  What do you run?  Just lettuce?  Can I grow other greens?  Spinach?  Mustard?  Herbs?  Basil?  I was thinking about a small system made with 4"PVC pipe and maybe a tomato on the side in a DWC set up.  This would be my first go with hydro veggies.  Any words of wisdom?



I only harvested one tomato grow so far and it was quite impressive. right now I have a floating raft filled with lettuce and have seeded new tomato, pepper, cucumber, kohlrabi, and spinach. I would not grow tomato under growlights because it grows so big and fast. I am trying spinach in the floating raft but i am expecting it to be a rough ride, it is done commercially but has secrets to it. lettuce is best grown in floating rafts, but few plants do well in it, including Basil, I don't know about mustard though. It would be nice to have a vertical growlight with all the walls filled with herbs, with maybe a floating raft below. I found that growing tomato is simpler than growing weed, so I'm sure that you will grow good greens.


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

yes there is some confusion

 ozone in water would sterile the water not add oxygen 

 suppling ozone to water is a meathod of cleaning it from pathogens...

 hydrogen peroxide is capable of raising o2 levels in a rez and cleaning pathogens but ozone will not raise o2

 co2 works wonders when safely used connected to a $ co2 monitor$

 it only irritates your breathing at high levels which are toxic and can kill you but when connected to a monitor the levels are properly controlled

 any other meathod of introducing co2 without a monitor is imho a waste of time

 ozone will irritate the lungs easily whilst be introduced to the air to sterilize odor... its not going to instantly kill you but it will make your eyes water and lungs irritated at low levels

 ozone can also damage plants if levels are high... the damage looks a lot like Ca def


----------

